# morue-fille (argot)



## chics

Bonjour ,

J'ai une copine dont les copains à son nouveau Jules (he, he) appellent "la mourue". Moi, je croyais que s'était parce que à leur avis elle est "muy salada" (c'est bon, en espagnol) mais non, elle m'a dit que "c'est un poisson moche qui pue " -pourtant elle est très belle et elle se met du parfum tous les jours- et après j'ai apris que en fait il y a un autre mot qu'ils disent: _salope_. 

Et alors, "morue" est inventé par eux ou on l'utilise? C'est moins fort que _salope_, j'imagine... mai c'est quoi exactement? 

Merci.


----------



## Paquita

mira esto (C)

y lo cómico es que se suele asociar a dessaler , tal como lo haces... y , mira (B)


----------



## lpfr

Une "morue" en argot est une prostituée mais en tant qu'injure.


----------



## chics

Aïe eek, merci.
Pardon, je n'avais pas vue le mot "prostitué" dans toute cette page si grande.  Mais alors c'est pareil que salope, n'est-ce pas? Il n'est pas moins fort...

Je devine qu'on ne peut l'utiliser pour les hommes.

Et *dessaler*, c'est vulgaire aussi? c'est par rapport au sexe uniquement?


> *1.* _Fam._ Faire perdre à quelqu'un sa naïveté, son innocence, sa timidité.


----------



## Paquita

chics said:


> Je devine qu'on ne peut l'utiliser pour les hommes.
> 
> Para los hombres, se cambia de pescado = el maquereau (caballa) el el que las "protege" (quiero decir que pone a salvo el dinero que ganan)
> 
> Et *dessaler*, c'est vulgaire aussi? c'est par rapport au sexe uniquement?
> 
> No es vulgar, se usa para la gente "ingenua" que tiene que "aprender' ; antaño, la mili (digo antaño porque en Francia la suprimieron hace unos diez años) les permitía a algunos "puceaux" que seguían viviendo en casa d los padres, "se dessaler" es decir hacer sus primeros experimentos.. con "morues" precisamente.


----------



## chics

> Para los hombres, se cambia de pescado = el maquereau (caballa)


¡Qué interesante! En castellano el "oficio" es macarra, pero no es un insulto. :-S

Lo de _dessaler_ también es interesante, por que con el pescado el proceso es meterlo en agua y así se vuelve blandito y suave... sería como curtir o hacer madurar (en personas) ¿no? ¿y _puceaux_ son pardillos?

¡GRACIAS!


----------



## Paquita

chics said:


> ¡ ¿y _puceaux_ son pardillos?


 
Que yo sepa, el pardillo es cualquier bisoño, novato, en los estudios o una profesión... El "puceau" es el masculino de "pucelle" que se usaba antes para las doncellas puras e ingenuas. Designan los dos a los jóvenes que todavía no han tenido relaciones sexuales.


----------



## chics

En mi entorno, al menos, también usaban _pardillo/pardilla_ para los poco experimentados en relaciones amorosas, no es tan preciso como virgen, también sirve si han tenido pocas experiencias o si no han aprendido mucho con ellas. No se refiere sólo al sexo, puede ser "eres una pardilla, ¡qué poco conoces a los hombres!".

_Puceau_ y _pucelle_, literalmente, sería pulguito y pulguita ¿no?


----------



## Paquita

chics said:


> _Puceau_ y _pucelle_, literalmente, sería pulguito y pulguita ¿no?


 
No, de memoria, el origen es latín = puella = una joven a partir del cual se ha fabricado "pucelle", y luego el masculino.
No tiene nada que ver con las pulgas, hembras o machos si los hay...
Es lo mismo que virgen pero en masculino, es algo peyorativo..


----------



## poupounette

Yo siempre había oído morue para definir a una chica fea, y en argot más duro simplemente a una mujer ("sa morue, sa moeuf")


----------



## chics

¿Sería como guarra (no es fea, pero sucia...), lagarta, pájara...? En teoría, por lo que conseguí saber, tiene que ser algo "menos directo" que _salope_.


> No tiene nada que ver con las pulgas, hembras o machos si los hay...


Domage!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Lo más probable es que me esté perdiendo pero, ¿lo que aquí comúnmente conocemos como "zorra" en francés es "bacalao"?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lpfr

La característica de "morue" es que es un insulto, incluso para una puta. No es el caso de "prostitute", "pute" o de "putain" que son términos puramente descriptivos.


----------



## chics

Entonces sí es zorra, pero _salope_ también... ¿cual es la diferencia entre _morue_ y _salope_?


----------



## lpfr

Une salope est une femme malhonnête. Par exemple, une prostituée qui trompe son maquereau (en matière d'argent, bien sur). Dans la vie courante, on l'utilise pour parler de la malhonnêteté quelconque.


----------



## poupounette

Os doy la razón

http://dictionnaire.sensagent.com/morue/fr-fr/


----------



## chics

Voy entendiendo...
Poupounette, ¿puede ser que varíe localmente el significado?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Para volver a la consulta según el CNTRL que cita Paquita _une_ _morue_ es una prostituta y es insulto grave para una mujer.
En español corresponde a* zorra* (citado por Antpax) o* furcia*= los dos_ se usan como insulto grave _según el Diccionario de expresiones malsonantes. Hay otros muchos que se pueden usar, baste consultar el *Diccionario secreto *de CJCela.


----------



## chics

Gracias a todos. Ahora sé que no tengo que usarlo para decir "feo" ni "fea" ni "no me cae muy bien".


----------



## arthemis68

hola
quiero decir algo otro de la diferencia entre salope y morue
morue (bacalao) no es siempre utilizado de manera mala. puede ser una broma.
por exemplo yo puedo decir "salut morue!" (hola bacalao) a una amiga si la conozco bien. es un poco como wevon, que se dice por un verdero wevon o por alguien como broma
morue se dice por una persona fea
salope se dice unicamente de manera mala. y se utilisa por un chica que hace sexo con todos. no sinifica que la chica es fea o sucia, sino que es una manera de se comportar muy caliente con los ombres.
pero la salope no se hace pagar por eso, es la differencia entre salope y prostituée.
ademas, en frances, se dice tambien "sale pute" (maldita puta algo asi), y es como salope sino que es mas fuerte. como hijo de puta por un muchacho
y no sinifica todo el tiempo que la chica es verderamente una puta sino que sinifica que la chica es muy mala y la insulta es muy fuetre
cuidado! en francia, decir a alguien "fils de pute" (hijo de puta) es peligroso, se puede hacerse pelear por eso
creo que es la insulta mas fuerte que existe en frances por un chico.


----------

